# "White shite caves" Overflow Drain - Pumpherston, W. Lothian April 2008



## MonkeyGirl (Apr 26, 2008)

This is the drains at Pumpherston Bings, at West Lothian. I always called em' the "white shite caves" because my granda used to talk about them when he was a wee lad and used to play in them and swim, and obviously these are too modern, but there the only thing I could find in the area he was talking about. He passed away so I can't ask him again where and what they were. 

Any way, been here a few months ago. Due to the fuel crisis we could only do something local, so decided to do a revisit here and go a little further. The tubes spread off into a few directions but eventually they become too small to walk comfortably in(even at 5"1 hehe), so again had to turn back.

Some piccies anyway 




















































h


----------



## Reaperman (Apr 26, 2008)

At risk of sounding like a broken record please don't post exact dates. Thanks.

PS, Nice drain!


----------



## crashmatt (Apr 27, 2008)

Some lovely shots there. Nice work.


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 27, 2008)

Very nice. Thats a big searchblaster you have, what kind is it?


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 27, 2008)

Very nice.  You have managed to light up the tunnels in a good way with a mix of colours. Although the drain is obviously modern it still has an interesting look to it. 
BigLoada - the silver search blaster is the same as the modified one I have.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 27, 2008)

Excellent stuff, MG. Looks like a very interesting explore and I love your pics. Cheers for that.


----------



## johno23 (Apr 27, 2008)

*tunnels*

Interesting looking place,some great pictures,looks like it goes on forever.

Good work guys


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice one MG, esp that one with the red light.


----------



## King Al (Apr 28, 2008)

Good looking drain, looks like you had a fun afternoon


----------



## Pip (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow, that red hair is soooooo bright it lit up the whole tunnel!
Terriffic pics by the way


----------



## Engineer (Jun 15, 2008)

*White Shite Drain*

Nice explore.


----------



## awwrisp (Jun 16, 2008)

some good pics there !


----------



## Commando (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Monkey Girl,
Love the pictures. Quite a creepy place really, but I kind of like that. Was it a bit smelly?


----------



## swanseamale47 (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes a great set of photos. wayne


----------



## screech (Aug 4, 2008)

Great pics and some good lighting too!!!!!!
Like the one with all the spots shining down from above, nice work.


----------



## smileysal (Aug 4, 2008)

Good work, even tho its modern, like the curves, and the step irons up. 

good pics,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow, absolutely stunning! Beautifully lit, keep up the good work!


----------

